# Audi R8 LMS a living GT3 legend



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

The Audi R8 LMS is no doubt the best and most successful GT3 race car ever 










http://audi-motorsport-blog.blogspot.com/2012/08/audi-r8-lms-living-gt3-legend.html


----------

